# Recommendations for first mod



## [email protected]$$-cracka (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm a newbie and I have been reading just about all day. I just got an 05 Spec V and looking for suggestions as to what would be the best mod to start with as far as performance goes. I have put about 600 miles on the car since Monday and love the way it drives, but(of course) would love more go juice. WHat is the best thing to start with? :newbie:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Exhaust, Cold air intake, header is a start


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

start by finishing the proper break in of the car 

I'd say, wait until 10,000 miles or so before voiding the warranty by modding it. Just to be safe. Get used to the car and the quirks and handling characteristics.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

good point mike.

i'd recomend suspension mods, to go with what the spec-v was meant for. Sorry to break the news, but the spec-v isnt meant for drag racing stock, and will take quite a bit to be competive with other cars in its class. 

The spec-v reacts very werl to suspenion and chassis mods. so i suggest those first until the enngine is broken in and you get to know your car a bit better.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Energy Suspension Motor Mount Inserts. They do not void your warranty, costs only about 40-50 bucks, are relatively easy to install and make a huge difference in terms of reducing wheel hop and smoother shifts. This also eliminates the worry of tearing the soft OE mounts.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The two best mods by far are the nismo lower tie bar, and a rear swa bar.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

My first mod was a cold air intake. Some power but a very nice aggressive sound. Then I got motor mount inserts and those are defenitely worth their money. I waited till about 1,500 miles to mod the car. I dont see waiting till 10,000 miles although I am almost there. I also have a downpipe and will get my exhaust and header in January. Intake, exhaust, header are usually the first mods.


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

yeah. . . if you really care about that warranty. . . make sure you read that damn paper they give you and don't let them fuck you over. 

i'd say just save up money for mods later while the car breaks in. . . 
but if you are impatient i guess you can let the mods break in while your car does.

be safe, use a condom! 

:banhump: :cheers:


----------



## [email protected]$$-cracka (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks for the tips. I'm trying to keep it under 4K on the tach, but geez the thing gets there so fast it is hard to do. I work right off of a busy 6 lane highway and just to get in the flow of traffic I have to punch it. I traded an 02 Impala for this car and I am really loving its responsiveness and fun feel. If anyone is thinking about buying an Impala, be very cautious. I had a ton of problems with mine and GM told me they were all normal.....BS, only normal if you consider loud clunking and popping noises coming from the front end when you hit normal bumps in the road.


----------



## nissanchik25 (Dec 21, 2004)

i just got my 05 spec v in october. i just recently put an aem cold air and it sounds real good. the cvtc screams at 5000 rpms. neighbors say it sounds like a wrx. next for me is springs and after that headers. you dont want to go with exhaust right now because you lose power than gaining it. plus with intake and headers, you wont need it.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nissanchik25 said:


> you dont want to go with exhaust right now because you lose power than gaining it. plus with intake and headers, you wont need it.


now a b15 may be different than a b14............but this sounds COMPLETELY wrong. normally you want a new exhaust before you buy a header (singular for a 4cyl. car) then you would have a high flow intake and header............and a restricted exhaust. that dosent make any sense. unless of course you bought the car with the nismo exhaust.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

You will gain power with a catback with 2.25 inch piping and even more with 2.5 inch. If you install a header on a Spec with no aftermarket exhaust, it will sound like a hummingbird that had hit the crack pipe a few too many times.


----------

